# First time travel advice for Europe needed



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone

There is loads of info on here but too much to search through! We have just acquired our Swift Kontiki 640 and are planning our first trip abroad mid September. We would like to tour Brittany and then perhaps some more of France and even perhaps either the south coast or in the other direction the Alps and Italy. We like places that are away from the crowds, quite villages, mountains, lakes, quiet beaches etc. I haven’t got a clue where to start. We would probably camp wild, on sites and at Aires but don’t want to commit to booking anywhere. If possible I would like to take 3-6 weeks depending on work!

Has anyone done a similar trip and do you have a route or plan or can you recommend places to go / stay etc?

We live in North Yorkshire so Dover or Portsmouth are equal in distance. Clearly Portsmouth to Cherbourg cuts out a lot of France but is 4 x the price of Dover to Calais. Which should I do?

Should I worry about gas for a 6 week trip or just fill up my 11kg bottle before I go?

What about electric hookup and water, are they the same?

I guess we will just go for it and blunder on but any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

barryd,

"What about electric hookup and water, are they the same?"
No, and what's worse they don't mix well! 

With such a wide brief I can only recommend going to MHF's France touring forum, sitting down with a big mug of coffee and reading it, looking for inspiration. Coincidentally, that's what I did last night for myself, as having aimed at a nominal area, I wanted to milk MHF's recommendations to make the best use of our time. By all means ask for people's recommendations, but by definition you'll get a small fraction of what is already on the forums.

If you have a satnav www.campingcar-infos.com has updated its POIs dated 2 July. And if this sort of thing appeals you could do worse than nag nuke for similar functionality and more of the MHF campsite database.

Dave
PS I would discourage people from PMing you; you haven't opened one from me replying to your query and at over 1 month old it is probably time-expired!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

A pain I know, but my advice is to plod through the various posts relating to your trip:- ie French Aires campsite Electric hook-ups / Gas in France etc etc as each persons requirements are different.
Specific questions are easier to answer


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

::Here's::  a start for you.

Dave Burleigh and Vic are right though. Very broad and general questions tend to attract less response than specifics, and a leisurely browse will find everything you need to know.

You won't have to go far back either as there has been a lot on this subject recently.

Cheers


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*thanks*

Yes I didnt think it would be easy. Ok I will do my home work!

Thanks all


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Barry

If it's 3 weeks, then I'd probably take a more leisurely view. "Touring Brittany" is probably a week at least.

Dover / Portsmouth - I think you should do the sums, especially with the price of diesel the way it is. It's probably cheaper to do Dover - Calais, but then if you're planning to tour Europe in 3 weeks, I'd probably save time and do Portsmouth - Cherbourg.

Just for information, when we're 'touring', we don't try to cram too much driving into each day. We generally leave the site at around 9am, and will plan to arrive on the next site somewhere between midday and 3pm. Quieter sites are usually easier to get onto, but I don't like driving from place to place, looking for room at the inn. We tend to use thr Caravan Club Europe book, and will quite often use Campings Municipale. You will get reasonable facilities for €8 - €12 or so. Arriving mid afternoon gives us chance to explore the local area a bit.

We plot our route the night before, with a combination of 'finger on the map', TomTom to work out the distance, and the aforementioned Caravan Club book to check out sites. Iterate until happy.

We're off to Northern Italy this summer (3 weeks to go  ) for 2 weeks, and then meandering our way back up from the Mont Blanc area for the next 2 weeks. This is the sort of touring we like to do.

Have fun planning - you have plenty of time to read through the forums and threads.

Gerald


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

barryd said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> There is loads of info on here but too much to search through! We have just acquired our Swift Kontiki 640 and are planning our first trip abroad mid September. We would like to tour Brittany and then perhaps some more of France and even perhaps either the south coast or in the other direction the Alps and Italy. We like places that are away from the crowds, quite villages, mountains, lakes, quiet beaches etc. I haven't got a clue where to start. We would probably camp wild, on sites and at Aires but don't want to commit to booking anywhere. If possible I would like to take 3-6 weeks depending on work!
> 
> ...


and make sure your homework is in on time 

We've spent the last five years touring through France for eight weeks or so before going round Spain or Italy and as yourselves like quiet places off the beaten track. We haven't done Brittany but have covered a great deal of the rest of France.
Some generalisations if I may:
Don't try and cover too much ground on your first trip.
France is very motorhome friendly and you won't have any trouble finding places to stay.
It's hard to go wrong in France for nice places but generally the northern areas are less interesting because the topography is flat but even here the villages and small towns are pretty and enjoyable.
Get the Caravan Club Europe book so if you need a site for water or to charge batteries or empty the cassette you can.
As you get more confident try using Aires - there are thousands in villages and towns and some will simply be a parking spot others with all the facilities.
The camping-car infos disc is well worth getting because you can run it on your computer and see pictures of the aires, read peoples comments and get the GPS position.
The one we use the most is Guide Officiel Aire de Camping Cars
Don't park on Motorway Aires near big cities and preferably not at all as break-ins have been reported.
For electrical hook up you will need a two-pin plug as well as your three pin 
2-pin continental plug
Get yourself a decent map - I prefer Michelin because it shows low bridges and marks campsites remarkably well.
As to gas I can't comment on your usage - we have a Gaslow system so can top-up at anytime.
We've always favoured Calais but then we don't book (we travel in September) and there are more crossings so we get on the next available without any problem - even when we had the RV and car in tow.
As its your first trip I would know where you're heading to for the first night then you'll be more relaxed about it and can plan your route.
From Calais it's easy to exit on the A26 to 
chateau gandspette or a bit further on to Seraucourt-le-Grand a lovely lakeside campsite. You could stay on an aire in Calais but there's not much to see there so I would get yourselves out and feel the atmosphere. Another possibility is an aire at St Valery-s-Somme that has most facilities and is a pretty estuary village.
Where to go? - France is everything to all people - as I said pick an area like the Languedoc near Carcassonne and explore the Cathar Castles, the coast below Narbonne, and the Pyrenees. Try the Loire valley and get chateauxed out, head over to Alsace to see the wine villages like Riquehir and then Annecy or explore the French Alps (last year we did the Grand Route des Alpes), or Provence and Gorges du Verdon, or the area around Nimes, Arles, Avignon and the Camargue.
Hope that's wetted your appetite - remember you don't (and can't) do it all in one trip so relax and enjoy what you do then there's something to look forward to the next year.

Good Luck.
 
Keith


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Gerald

Noticed where you are going this year. I'll post this rather than PM as it may be of general interest.

We stayed at a perfectly situated site last year on the shores of the Lac d'Annecy. It is right under a mountain which is favoured by hang gliders, and they land in a field about a mile away right alongside the cycle path.










This is a photo of that mountain, and if  ::this::  reaches you as it left me, that same photo in the centre of the satellite image marks the position of the campsite.

The cycle path runs from Annecy, passes within 10 metres of the Campsite, then on to Albertville if you have enough puff to make it that far. It's a delightful ride, and we cycled into Annecy a couple of times, and toward Albertville just for fun.

The entrance is a bit tricky to find - easy to sail past it, but with the help of a printout or the Tom Tom it's not a big problem.

Nice little shop and cafe on the site (it is little!) and a lovely caff within an easy stroll, on the little promontary due North.

It was great. Thoroughly recommended.

And before you ask, no I can't remember its name and I have lent my CC Europe book so can't check up. :roll: :roll:

Hope this is of interest

(Edit) Found the name of the site.  ::See here::


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi barryd. Can I suggest you buy a gereral France travel book. Although we have been going for long holidays there for about 20 years, I still use the Dorling Kinsley Eye Witness travel book. It costs about £15 but it's good value for the overview you get. If you don't know France at all it's a great place to start!

I like it so much that I have treated myself to the single region editions. They cover areas like Brittany, Loire Valley, Provence etc.

If you want to go to "French" France rather than tourist France then you may wish to stick to Aires or Municipal sites. Municipal sites are usually located in/near villages where you can almost experience life as the French lead it.

Try to enjoy your researches into the best places to go for you rather than treat it as a chore.

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> Hi barryd. Can I suggest you buy a gereral France travel book. Although we have been going for long holidays there for about 20 years, I still use the Dorling Kinsley Eye Witness travel book. It costs about £15 but it's good value for the overview you get. If you don't know France at all it's a great place to start!
> 
> I like it so much that I have treated myself to the single region editions. They cover areas like Brittany, Loire Valley, Provence etc.
> 
> ...


Not being a smarty arse Sue, but if he Googles for the book it's Dorling *Kindersley*.

Cheers


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Thanks Again*

This is really helpful info and thanks very much for all your replies. We are going to be taking a 100cc scooter on the back of the van so my plan was to take it easy find a nice place to stop for a couple of days and then travel around on the scooter (Weather permiting!)

I think your right I will treat the research as something to enjoy rather than a chore and the books are a good idea.

Quote for Portsmouth to Cherbourg is £458 return if booked now. Dover to Calais £117. How long would it take to drive from Calais to Brittany?

Thanks again
Barry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

5 hours

(and the PM is still there .....)


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Barry,if i were you i'd sit down and read through all the info on touring France as other members here have said.
I did,i took a while but it was worth it as it too was our first time in France.
We also headed for Brittany from Calais.If you have a Sat Nav it should tell you how long it takes,we just plodded along staying wherever we liked.I did have blisters on my eyes going through a LOT of info on here 8O But it was worth it.
Can't wait to go again  
Enjoy reading!lol.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Thanks Again*



barryd said:


> Dover to Calais £117.
> Barry


How much?? 8O 8O

I just had a quick look at Norfolkline and first shot got a quote for £86, though I don't know how long your van is so this may be way out. Worth spending some time though as fares do vary depending on date, time, and carrier of course.

You would have to sail in the wee small hours, but that's not a problem in a M/H.

See  ::here:: 

I hardly like to tell you but we are going at around the same time for £52 return, but we did book in January.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You ask if an 11kg bottle of gas will do for your holiday.

It might but this depends on:

Are you going to stay on campsites with electricity ?

Can you heat water by electricity rather than gas? 

Do you do much cooking and can you cook with electricity as well as gas ?

Might you need the heating ? (We had it in overnight last night and it is July)

Remember that you cannot refill the propane bottle or exchange it when empty.

A possible solution - if you have space, is to buy an French bottle when your UK one is almost empty. You must measure carefully but there are websites for the major French LPG companies and they give bottle sizes.

The alternative we prefer is to take a Camping Gaz butane bottle which can be exchanged for a full one in France. It is not the cheapest option but not hugely different in price to propane and you can use and exchange in UK.

G


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Dave (Zebedee) - You - a smarty arse - never :lol: :lol: :lol: You are right - google not always tolerant of my spelling foibles. 

Thanks for the correction. 

Actually I thought of going upstairs to get the book, but thought better of it as I am going to the new leisure centre here this week and all this keep fit and swimming is killing me  

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Ferry costs Gas etc*

Hi. I just checked Norfolk line. Thanks for the link. Dover to Dunkerque. The cheapest return trip for our van in September was £89 but as you say it was in the small hours. What I would call sociable hours was double that. Our Konitki with a scooter on the back is just less than 8 meters and 3m high so its going to be a bit more than a standard van. I don think I should book a return though as I am not sure when I will be coming back (if ever!).

I had a quote from a local Gaslow company of £250 to fit a Gaslow bottle and filler. We bought the van with an almost full 11kg propane bottle so I thought I might run that out and then fit the Gaslow system, obviously before we went to france.

Do you think I should book an outward trip soon then? Do they really go up in price that much nearer the time of travel bearing in mind I am waiting until September when the kids are back at school?

Cheers all

Barry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Ferry costs Gas etc*



barryd said:


> Do you think I should book an outward trip soon then? Do they really go up in price that much nearer the time of travel bearing in mind I am waiting until September when the kids are back at school?
> Cheers all
> Barry


Hi again Barry

The hike in fuel prices has mucked up any previous patterns on which advice could be based. I would have said book very early or wait until the last minute in case there are any deals, but I don't know now.

I did hear that some (maybe all) of the ferry operators will be increasing their prices from 15th of this month, but it was not from a very reliable source (hearsay - passed on through a number of people, so maybe suffering fron Chinese Whisper syndrome).

Might be worth checking that out though as it would be annoying if there is a big increase in prices.

Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Ferry Prices*

Thanks Dave

ITs a bit of a dilemma as I dont want to really book it in advance as our circumstances change all the time. I am self employed so whilst I can often be lucky enough to take lots of time off it is often last minute.

I have spent all morning looking at maps, websites etc of europe and motorhoming abroad and I am even more confused now. I quite fancy the alps now or maybe south to northern spain! So much to see!!!! I suppose Brittany does sound like the entry level european touring destination for newbies like me and I suppose from there we could go in either direction, south or east.

I can start to see why people work towards taking a year off or full timing. I would love to do this. Anyone want to rent a house in lovely rural North York dales for a year?

Regards
BD


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Ferry Prices*



barryd said:


> I suppose Brittany does sound like the entry level european touring destination for newbies like me and I suppose from there we could go in either direction, south or east.
> BD


Hi Barry

I would disagree about Brittany being "entry level" as that seems to suggest it's a rather ordinary and a bit of a yawn.

We have been to France about 40 times (I lost count long ago) and Brittany remains one of our favourite regions.

It would not be a bad place to start, and since you will not be short of time I would take a cheap ferry to Calais or Dunkerque and drive along the coast.  :: See this post which just appeared::  The Normandy beaches are well worth a look and there are some delightful little places near Le Havre, and at the western base of the Cherbourg Peninsula.

I would suggest you seriously limit your ambitions though. France is quite big ( :!: ) and if you try to see too much in one go you will come back disappointed, especially when you discuss your trip with friends and on this forum. Someone will say, "Wasn't so-and-so absolutely marvellous!", and you will realise that in your haste to do too much, you shot past without seeing it.

A visit to the local Syndicat d'Initiative is often a good idea too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

PM still there barry ....

(This is a useful insight into why PMs linger in outboxes till they rot. It also adds to my suspicion that answers to questions often don't get read)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Grand Tour and PM?*

Hi

Well the plot thickens! Having discussed this with the wife and looked in depth at the Times Atlas we wondered about the following trip.

Portsmouth to Cherbourg. Do Brittany 6 days

Meander through central France 2-3 days down to the south of France

South of France 4-5 days

Up to the Italian lakes 4 days there

Up through Switzerland and into black forest Germany 4-5 days

Across through Strasbourg and northern France taking in Champagne country 3 days possibly stopping at Paris but not fussed

Home via Calais

Does this sound like madness? I reckon 1400-1800 miles in Europe

Perhaps I should take your advice Dave and just spend a month touring north eastern France. I suppose we could just wing it and see how it goes. One of the advantages of having the van I guess is you just do what you feel like doing!

What do you mean about PM am I missing something here?

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Barry...you can buy open return tickets and then your return date can be as flexible as you like but the price is fixed when you buy.

We currently have a Brittany Ferries ticket for Portsmouth to Caen that we bought intending to travel in April but have had to postpone, twice, and we are now booked to travel in late August.

We bought it with 2000 Air Miles in February and it cost £222. We always buy open tickets for the shorter crossings at very little extra cost, and then we can come home when we want to rather than meeting a deadline.

Nothing wrong with your itinerary but, along with the others, I'd be a little more flexible and just potter. There are places you come across and love and want to live there and it would be a shame to miss them because you have deadlines to meet. The weather can often influence you- if wet or cold, go elsewhere !

Just bumble...!!

G

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Barry,

All my posts on this thread of yours have referred to a PM for you. You picked up on the third of these.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Ferry costs Gas etc*

Now I know you said these words in jest.....



barryd said:


> ..................... I don think I should book a return though as I am not sure when I will be coming back (if ever!).l
> 
> Barry


.... but be warned - we did just that once - booked one way only, liked it over there so much we came back seventeen years later - you have been warned - if you don't have a return date you will always find "just one more place" to see before you turn round.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re- Grand tour and coming back*

Tony

I would be delighted if the same thing happened to us. If I thought I could get away with it I would just never come back. Who knows it might happen!

We have talked about packing it all in and touring for a few years but after one weekend in Flamborough and 5 days in Southern Scotland in our first MH its perhaps a bit early to be motoring off into the sunset for the foreseeable future. Who knows though! I was half serious when I asked if anyone wanted to rent my house in N Yorks.

Lets just get as far as France and see how we get on.


----------

